# Prices in 2006



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

What is the estimated increase in prices likely to be by 2006 when most of these developments are built ? What is more popular for renting in Dubai 1 or 2 bedrooms ?


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

I think prices are going to go from high to higher!! And one or two bedroom all depends on ur and ur life!!


----------



## Alt-Tab (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont know about rents, but apartment pricing has become crazy:-

Apartments (original booking prices, they are all much higher now)
Jan 2003 550 Dhs per sqft (Shoreline Palm Jumeirah)
May 2004 900 Dhs per sqft (Golden Mile)
Jun 2004 1000 Dhs per sqft (Residence I @ Burj Dubai)
Jul 2004 1100 Dhs per sqft (Marina Palm Jumeirah)
Sep 2004 2000 Dhs per sqft (Old town @ Burj Dubai)
Oct 2004 2500 Dhs per sqft (Burj Dubai)

Alt-Tab


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

House/apartment prices will probs go up, rents for apartments maybe not so much because there will be so many vacant ones available in 2006 coz that's when most of them will be ready. you could probs find more renters if you have a 2bed?


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

I am told properties at jumeria Lake towers will be easy to rent to professionals due to internet city and media city being near by. Is this true ?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Umm, maybe maybe not, IMHO no not really. And why would apartments at JLT be any easier to rent out than ones at Dubai Marina or even JBR? Or do you just mean that part of town in general? 
There's gonna be atleast five thousand 'New Dubai' apartments (I'm just guessing, it is probably double that) available in 2006 and it will take a while before they all fill up


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope I mean JLT will be easier this is what I have been told by professionals to rent out. Marina mainly for tourists.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Did they really say that? Who (if you don't mind me asking) told you this, was it a real estate company here in Dubai? I just find it weird that they could already come up with a statement like that, after all JLT and DMarina aren't even finished yet!


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

This is come from companies like Dubai Premier, Manchester Real Estate and other companies in Dubai. Better value for money in the JLT as well compared to Marina as apartments are bigger in size for value of money. ALso in the JLT near enuf most apartments guaranteed water view where as the marina is over built. Most professionals I believe will be looking to let out in the JLT rather than MArina as that will be busy with tourists. 

However both Marina and JLT are gonna be good for renting and real top quality.


----------

